# Homemade C clamps



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Cool idea with scraps of pipe.
...and check out his table saw ....?!?!!???


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Pretty cool...but I just bought C-Clamps for 5 bucks the other day with a lot less effort LOL....


----------



## arvil (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah, but, it's still pretty cool when you make your own stuff. Besides, he can make any size he wants up to whatever size they sell pipe.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

c clamps made from abs pipe work in a pinch too.:thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

mengtian said:


> Pretty cool...but I just bought C-Clamps for 5 bucks the other day with a lot less effort LOL....


:laughing:I get the part about the effort.
What I like is the idea of being able to make deep C's that you can't find at the stores.....


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

This is most excellent, and I hope that I remember this when I have a need for a deep c-clamp. 

I have always wondered how well a table saw made with a circ saw could work. Looks like he really has it figured out. There certainly is alot more to adjussting heights, and angles, but that certainly is a frugal way to go about it. 


FYI, the threaded rod that he is using in the video is 12mm, which corresponds to just under 1/2" in imperial. Using any thinner diameter all thread would probably result in the rod bending under pressure.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Interesting video. Looks like this person is good at solving problems.

This person is likely residing in an eastern European country where the selection of tools is much less than we have in the US. So for this person finding C clamps may not be easy, and they may be expensive.

B&D used to sell a table top to mount a circular saw upside down. My older brother purchased one in the mid - late 70's in the UK. He almost lost his fingers. The table and fence were too small. The old kickback problem.

This fellow does seem to have a decent solution. Much larger table top and longer fence. Quick to make rough blade height or bevel adjustments, but will be a hassle to get an accurate height if needed.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Novel idea, here in the land of plenty these ideas are not likely worth the time, but if you don't have access to goods you have to do whatever it takes.

I used a similar table saw once upon a time, built several sets of kitchen cabinets with it, probably better than most of the first bench top saws that appeared later.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Kinda reminds me of Matthias Wandel. In case you are wondering who he is, do a quick Youtube search. he has built nearly all of his own shop tools. from his jointer to his band saw.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Dave Paine said:


> Interesting video. Looks like this person is good at solving problems.
> 
> *This person is likely residing in an eastern European country where the selection of tools is much less than we have in the US. So for this person finding C clamps may not be easy, and they may be expensive.*
> 
> ...



You may be right. remember old Nikki from those parts. He put up videos on nearly every woodworking site. He was very clever in getting around problems using whatever was lying around.

Unfortunately, he passed away last year or the one previous. 

Pete


----------

